# 1st time H-drol: cycle & post cycle support



## BigJ$ (May 22, 2011)

Hey dudes, I'm planning out a ph cycle to begin in a few weeks. I am 23 yrs old @ 5'10" ~180lbs. currently taking a good multi, joint support, fish oil, tribulus. Before I start my cycle I plan on taking CEL's cycle assist for 2 weeks. I'm thinking my H-drol cycle should consist of 50/50/50/50. As of right now CEL's cycle assist will be used for cycle support. My PCT will consist of Tamox 20/20/10/10, 1000mg of tribulus daily, CEL's cycle assist, and I was thinking of using CEL's PCT assist....If anyone can see any error in any area of this cycle I would appreciate your input but my main questions are: 1) Should I stop taking tribulus during the Hdrol and start again PCT? 2) Would it be worth the extra money to pick up CEL's PCT assist? 3) Will I lose significant muscle from my cycle without cortisol control??
Thanks again guys, BigJ$


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

Mmm, thats a bit on the low side for hdrol, particularly at your current weight.

75 across the board would be much better, yielding better results. Sides shouldn't be a prob at that dose either. Ive ran hdrol as high as 125 w/out issues.

The tribulus wont be needed now or during that cycle. You should notice a decent spike in your libido with the hdrol alone. If anything, save it for pct. 

As far as PCT, pick up some Clomid. Gains from hdrol/tbol are super easy to keep btw. For cortisol, you could use 2 grams of ascorbic acid spaced evenly throughout the day, during your pct. 

You really wont need all the bells and whistles. If you have the extra cash, sure, PCT assist and support supps are fine. I run NAC during oral cycles, personally.


----------



## brato (May 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> Mmm, thats a bit on the low side for hdrol, particularly at your current weight.
> 
> 75 across the board would be much better, yielding better results. Sides shouldn't be a prob at that dose either. Ive ran hdrol as high as 125 w/out issues.
> 
> ...


 
^All this.
Also, lay off the caffiene during cycle your BP will be elevated.


----------



## BigJ$ (May 22, 2011)

I was skeptical at first as usually am about the fancy "cycle assist" and "ptc assist" supp labels, so thanks for the advice. I talked to a personal friend taking clomid. He is much bigger than I and wasn't sure either how much I should take with a 75mg cycle of h. I found a reasonably priced (I think) bottle of Clomiphene 50mg/ml x 30ml, for $13.99. Thanks for your help SFW and brato


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 23, 2011)

h-drol gets better results at 6 weeks at 50/75/75/75/100/100.  4 week cycles of a ph isnt enough time for your body to acclimate to what you are taking..PH's arent popular on this forum..if you want lots of info on PH's go to anabolicminds.com


----------

